# proftpd > symlinks?



## Sway (12. Dezember 2003)

hi,

nun ist es mal wieder so weit, der kleine dumme Sway weiss wieder mal nicht weiter  

Ich habe mir eben proftpd installiert und soweit auch alles eingerichtet. Ich habe jetzt einen user names "ftp". Wenn ich mich damit einlogge per FTP, komme ich ins /home/ftp, was für ihn das unterste Verzeichniss ist. Mit *ln -s /mnt/daten/ /home/ftp/daten_hdb1* hab ich versucht meine Datenplatte freizugeben.
Im Ordner hab ich den Symlink, doch per FTP seh ich ihn nicht. 

Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## Habenix (17. Dezember 2003)

Berechtigungen überprüfen


----------



## Sway (17. Dezember 2003)

chmod 777 hab ich testweise reingemacht


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Dezember 2003)

Schon mal mit einem Hard-Link probiert?


----------



## Sway (17. Dezember 2003)

wenn du mir erklärst was das ist, probiere ich es gerne


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. Dezember 2003)

Zitat aus "man ln":


```
There are two concepts of `link' in Unix, usually called hard link  and
       soft link. A hard link is just a name for a file.  (And a file can have
       several names. It is deleted from disk  only  when  the  last  name  is
       removed. The number of names is given by ls(1).  There is no such thing
       as an `original' name: all names have the same status. Usually, but not
       necessarily,  all names of a file are found in the filesystem that also
       contains its data.)
```

Also mit "ln -d" kann man als root Hardlinks machen.
Kannst aber auch nachlesen.

Thorsten


----------



## Sway (17. Dezember 2003)

m00, war grad verpeilt... jetzt weiss ich erst was er meint mit dem hardlink... lang lebe *man*


----------

